# love/hate



## escorial (Dec 5, 2015)

do you have a love hate relationship that you cannot reason why..for example i dislike thai curry because of the taste of coconut but i have just eaten a bounty chocolate bar that contains coconut...?


----------



## dale (Dec 5, 2015)

1980s glam rock music. because i was a teenager then. and we used to mock bands like bon jovi
and poison and all those and call them "posers", cuz we thought we were cool listening to older
bands like black sabbath and led zeppelin. but now if "wanted dead or alive" by bon jovi comes on the radio,
i'll turn it up and just hope no one can hear me jamming to it.


----------



## escorial (Dec 5, 2015)

dale said:


> 1980s glam rock music. because i was a teenager then. and we used to mock bands like bon jovi
> and poison and all those and call them "posers", cuz we thought we were cool listening to older
> bands like black sabbath and led zeppelin. but now if "wanted dead or alive" by bon jovi comes on the radio,
> i'll turn it up and just hope no one can hear me jamming to it.



i think i may have commented on something similar in the past regarding your music tastes...you are steadfast on the topic dale..cheers man


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 6, 2015)

I love tomato sauce, ketchup and the like but I don't like tomatoes in their original form. Yuck.

I'm weird.


----------



## escorial (Dec 6, 2015)

That's exactly what I'm on about Danielsti...weird in it ....


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 7, 2015)

Love the flavour of garlic and onions.  I hate the texture.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 7, 2015)

Lard grosses me, but I eat it when cooked and dried, popularly called "Čvarci" ^^


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry, but I can't imagine anybody eating lard. Yeech!

I guess my love/hate would be root beer when I drank it. I mean, I love root beer, but I think I had an allergy to it; it always gave me headaches.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 7, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Sorry, but I can't imagine anybody eating lard. Yeech!
> 
> I guess my love/hate would be root beer when I drank it. I mean, I love root beer, but I think I had an allergy to it; it always gave me headaches.



I know, like I said, lard is gross in any other way than in this one; it's cooked, dried, salted, and it's crispy and together with onions and bread makes a really fine meal. And it ain't cheap too!


----------



## LeeC (Dec 7, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I know, like I said, lard is gross in any other way than in this one; it's cooked, dried, salted, and it's crispy and together with onions and bread makes a really fine meal. And it ain't cheap too!


I'm kinda dense, but how does one "cook" lard (rendered and clarified pork fat), which to my mind melts, and then dry it? Are you talking about basically fat tissue like sowbelly salt pork? The kind of thing one would find in the US in Boston baked beans and collard greens, even clam chowder. 

I remember one time in Germany ordering wurst that was off-white, and couldn't eat it because it tasted like pure lard.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 7, 2015)

Mushrooms.  I like the flavor but can't handle the texture.  The same goes for pudding and yogurts.  I just can't handle the texture--about three bites are all I can manage.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 7, 2015)

LeeC said:


> I'm kinda dense, but how does one "cook" lard (rendered and clarified pork fat), which to my mind melts, and then dry it? Are you talking about basically fat tissue like sowbelly salt pork? The kind of thing one would find in the US in Boston baked beans and collard greens, even clam chowder.
> 
> I remember one time in Germany ordering wurst that was off-white, and couldn't eat it because it tasted like pure lard.



This is the recipe. I like 'em crispy and salty.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 7, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Sorry, but I can't imagine anybody eating lard. Yeech!
> 
> I guess my love/hate would be root beer when I drank it. I mean, I love root beer, but I think I had an allergy to it; it always gave me headaches.



I eat pork rinds and chicharron which are variants of what Schrody is discussing. If you Wiki chicharron, you'll find the USian kind is what I mean by pork rinds.  The kind I mean by chicharron is non-puffed and I'm too lazy to read through all the countries to see where it originates.


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2015)

texture can be strange sensation...DARKkin

Shrody we call it drippin over here.....

MRM....Drippin butties were big amongst the poor...

LC.....a pint of german beer and  you don't care what you eat.....so strong that stuff

amsawtell.....texture has a lot to do with the love hate thing

astroannie..do you mean a pack of pork scratchins..a fine bar snack over here


----------



## dale (Dec 8, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I eat pork rinds and chicharron which are variants of what Schrody is discussing. If you Wiki chicharron, you'll find the USian kind is what I mean by pork rinds.  The kind I mean by chicharron is non-puffed and I'm too lazy to read through all the countries to see where it originates.



i like them dry, but i had dinner at a mexicans house once and they like soaked them in broth. it was gross.
it was all i could do to choke them down without vomiting because i didn't want to appear rude and not eat
what the woman had made for me.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 8, 2015)

I also like peanut butter and jelly, but not together in a sandwich.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 8, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I also like peanut butter and jelly, but not together in a sandwich.



_*Le Gasp!*
_
Blasphemy, I say!


----------



## Schrody (Dec 8, 2015)

Gumby said:


> _*Le Gasp!*
> _
> Blasphemy, I say!



To a bonfire with her!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 8, 2015)

Schrody said:


> To a bonfire with her!



Mmmmm, yes, pb&j sandwich is also good toasted.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 8, 2015)

I liked Tuna Fish mixed with cheese. My step-sister thought it was gross.

My Mom used to eat potato chip sandwiches. Now that was just plain weird.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuna with cheese sounds gross...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 8, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Tuna with cheese sounds gross...




Spoken by the person who enjoys lard


----------



## dale (Dec 8, 2015)

lol. lard is great for frying stuff in. people don't do it much anymore because they consider it artery clogging.
you can't really find it in a lot of stores. but sometimes i'll just fry a whole bunch of bacon and save the grease
for frying other meat in. and eggs. there is nothing better than meat and eggs fried crispy in bacon grease.


----------



## PiP (Dec 8, 2015)

I make dumplings from lard


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2015)

Can I change the title to what to do with a block of lard...ha,ha....food of the gods.....you people never stop amazin me....cool


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 8, 2015)

Women! How can I love someone so much and be in constant irritated confusion from her clear insanity? Maybe because I'm crazy too. That might be it.

Cats, dogs, bunnies.  I hate them from the bitter pit of my heart. And I also love them. 

I like eating seafood, as long as it's not fried. If it's fried, I get tired of it, and eventually it's just nauseating. 

But I eat OTHER fried foods all the time. Hrrrm.... 

Also, wasabi. I love it but I can't stand it. Aaahg!!!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 8, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> My Mom used to eat potato chip sandwiches. Now that was just plain weird.



:O

I ate those when I was little!


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 8, 2015)

Weed gave me the most magical and beautiful moments of my life.

Today. It's an expensive way to pass 45 minutes.

But I can't stop because I love eet.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 8, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Tuna with cheese sounds gross...



Wait...

How can any kind of protein EVER taste bad with cheese?

... ALIEN!


----------



## dale (Dec 8, 2015)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Wait...
> 
> How can any kind of protein EVER taste bad with cheese?
> 
> ... ALIEN!



lol. i don't like cheese on fish, either. i don't like cheese on chicken, either. there's just something totally wrong about eating cheese on an animal that doesn't even make milk with their own flesh.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 8, 2015)

...

Chickens haz tittehs too.

They have no nipples, but they taste INCREDIBLE smothered in CHEESE.

Tuna with cheese is delicious if you use the right cheese.

People don't understand what so many varieties represent to the palate.


----------



## Reichelina (Dec 9, 2015)

PEANUT BUTTER.
I love it so much that I hate it.
I can eat one jar in one sitting. I will grab one when I'm stressed! Haha.
But oh the calories in it makes me want to punch a wall! 

I even googled "how to hate peanut butter"! 
Sadly, google failed me. I still love it. 

Most american brands of PB tastes fake. 
From where I am, peanut butter is heavenly, made from roasted peanuts and some salt. That's it! 
I can marry peanut butter. 

Please help me hate peanut butter. Please. 
Peanut butter is ruining me!


----------



## Sonata (Dec 9, 2015)

Chocolate

I get mad cravings for chocolate but I really really really do not like it.  Milk chocolate makes me feel sick and dark chocolate it triggers a major migraine, so why do I get these occasional gotta 'ave chocolate cravings?


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 9, 2015)

I love cheese and I like mustard, but the two together are gross. Like ketchup and scrambled eggs. My father-in-law used to eat dressing sandwiches.  Put a slab of leftover dressing between two pieces of white bread (with mayo).  Of course, if you put sausage in the dressing...


----------



## Schrody (Dec 9, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Spoken by the person who enjoys lard








 At least it's more edible!



RhythmOvPain said:


> Wait...
> 
> How can any kind of protein EVER taste bad with cheese?
> 
> ... ALIEN!



:-o How did you know?!



RhythmOvPain said:


> ...
> 
> Chickens haz tittehs too.
> 
> *They have no nipples*, but they taste INCREDIBLE smothered in CHEESE.



Because if they did, they would poke a hole in the package when in freezer :mrgreen:


----------



## aj47 (Dec 9, 2015)

dale said:


> lol. i don't like cheese on fish, either. i don't like cheese on chicken, either. there's just something totally wrong about eating cheese on an animal that doesn't even make milk with their own flesh.



TexMex food featuring chicken often features cheese.  Also, chicken parmigiana is pretty amazing if you like Italian food.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 9, 2015)

I love Honey.

I love Mustard. (Not you, the condiment... Ok, I love you too.) 

But honey mustard...

It should be considered high treason, worldwide, to produce this so-called 'condiment' in any form.


----------



## LeeC (Dec 9, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I love Honey.
> 
> I love Mustard. (Not you, the condiment... Ok, I love you too.)
> 
> ...



I love women
I love wine
but entwined
a volatile brew
that'll harm you


"_We owe to the middle ages the two worst inventions of humanity - gunpowder and romantic love._" ~ Andre Maurois


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 10, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I love Honey.
> 
> *I love Mustard. (Not you, the condiment... Ok, I love you too.)
> *
> ...




Aw, Crow


----------

